# Maldini a Ibiza. Contatti con giocatori Liga e Aurier.



## admin (9 Agosto 2020)

Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola oggi, 9 agosto, Paolo Maldini è a Ibiza. Si parla di contatti con alcuni giocatori della Liga, già valutati nei mesi precedenti.

Intanto continua il pressing del Milan su Aurier. Ci sono stati nuovi contatti nel fine settimana.


----------



## Lineker10 (9 Agosto 2020)

L'anno scorso portò bene la vacanza a Ibiza.


----------



## Zenos (9 Agosto 2020)

È a Ibiza per le vacanze come fece lo scorso anno quando sparì in pieno mercato...ma dove vogliamo andare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Agosto 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> È a Ibiza per le vacanze come fece lo scorso anno quando sparì in pieno mercato...ma dove vogliamo andare.



Infatti pessimo il mercato dell’anno scorso... Rebic, Theo, Leao, Bennacer... tutti cessi immondi, come stiamo vedendo.

Un fallimento totale! #Maldiniout


----------



## Zenos (9 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Infatti pessimo il mercato dell’anno scorso... Rebic, Theo, Leao, Bennacer...
> 
> Un fallimento totale! #Maldiniout



C era anche un Certo Zvone non dimentichiamo...


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Agosto 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> È a Ibiza per le vacanze come fece lo scorso anno quando sparì in pieno mercato...ma dove vogliamo andare.



Da Ibiza arrivò un certo ragazzotto di nome Theo. Io mi fido di Paolo


----------



## Molenko (9 Agosto 2020)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Da Ibiza arrivò un certo ragazzotto di nome Theo. Io mi fido di Paolo



Esatto, speriamo bene anche per quest'anno. Al ritiro mancano due settimane, mi piacerebbe vedere un paio di acquisti. Non dico tanto, ma almeno un centrocampista, visto che Biglia e partito, e un centrale difensivo.


----------



## Freddiedevil (9 Agosto 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Esatto, speriamo bene anche per quest'anno. Al ritiro mancano due settimane, mi piacerebbe vedere un paio di acquisti. Non dico tanto, ma almeno un centrocampista, visto che Biglia e partito, e un centrale difensivo.



Prima del ritiro ci vorrebbero i nuovi in difesa per integrarli da subito. Ma serve anche altro, soprattutto per la fascia destra.


----------



## enigmistic02 (9 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola oggi, 9 agosto, Paolo Maldini è a Ibiza. Si parla di contatti con alcuni giocatori della Liga, già valutati nei mesi precedenti.
> 
> Intanto continua il pressing del Milan su Aurier. Ci sono stati nuovi contatti nel fine settimana.



Basta che stia davvero lavorando, perché se fa mercato come lo faceva Galliani a Forte, siamo messi malissimo. Con la stagione che parte tra 15 gg, avremmo già dovuto piazzare un paio di colpi di mercato ormai. Mi aspetto novità a brevissimo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Agosto 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> È a Ibiza per le vacanze come fece lo scorso anno quando sparì in pieno mercato...ma dove vogliamo andare.



Ma se concluse le trattative proprio in quella settimana.


----------



## Zenos (9 Agosto 2020)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Basta che stia davvero lavorando, perché se fa mercato come lo faceva Galliani a Forte, siamo messi malissimo. Con la stagione che parte tra 15 gg, avremmo già dovuto piazzare un paio di colpi di mercato ormai. Mi aspetto novità a brevissimo.



Quello che penso io. Lo scorso anno era ad Ibiza ma potevamo stare tranquilli, del mercato se ne occupava Zorro. Quest'anno c'è solo Lerch Massara. Speriamo bene.


----------



## Djici (9 Agosto 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> È a Ibiza per le vacanze come fece lo scorso anno quando sparì in pieno mercato...ma dove vogliamo andare.



Ma secondo te ha spento il telefono ed è andato in Spagna a rilassarsi senza pensare o lavorare? 
Se fai una chiamata ad un giocatore, procuratore o dirigente da Milanello o da Ibiza cosa cambia?

Certe volte ragazzi vedi solo tanta voglia di criticare. 
Di Paolo mi fido al 100%.


----------



## gemy (9 Agosto 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> C era anche un Certo Zvone non dimentichiamo...


Che naturalmente l'anno scorso non era all'altezza 
non va bene ma dove vogliamo andare con questi dirigenti


----------



## Jino (9 Agosto 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> È a Ibiza per le vacanze come fece lo scorso anno quando sparì in pieno mercato...ma dove vogliamo andare.



Partiamo da un presupposto, non è che un dirigente non possa fare le vacanze, che poi al giorno d'oggi con tutta la telematica che c'è, figuriamoci se non possono fare mercato a distanza...permo restando che al mercato ci lavorano da mesi, non ci lavorano qualche settimana ad agosto e basta.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola oggi, 9 agosto, Paolo Maldini è a Ibiza. Si parla di contatti con alcuni giocatori della Liga, già valutati nei mesi precedenti.
> 
> Intanto continua il pressing del Milan su Aurier. Ci sono stati nuovi contatti nel fine settimana.


Francamente mi fidavo molto più di Boban che di Paolo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (9 Agosto 2020)

ibiza is the new forte dei marmi.

indipendentemente da cosa ne salterà fuori


----------



## kipstar (9 Agosto 2020)

non vuol dire nulla ma la cronaca dice che i gobbi prendono artur dal barca....i cugini achimi dal bvb...il napoli 50 per osimen...e noi al momento calulu a zero ........e stiamo aspettando per alcuni rinnovi importanti....
mi ripeto.....non vuol dire nulla però per il tifoso che smania per questo tipo di cose ..... un po' ci si pensa.....e posso anche capirli....


----------



## Zenos (9 Agosto 2020)

kipstar ha scritto:


> non vuol dire nulla ma la cronaca dice che i gobbi prendono artur dal barca....i cugini achimi dal bvb...il napoli 50 per osimen...e noi al momento calulu a zero ........e stiamo aspettando per alcuni rinnovi importanti....
> mi ripeto.....non vuol dire nulla però per il tifoso che smania per questo tipo di cose ..... un po' ci si pensa.....e posso anche capirli....



.


----------



## enigmistic02 (9 Agosto 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Partiamo da un presupposto, non è che un dirigente non possa fare le vacanze, che poi al giorno d'oggi con tutta la telematica che c'è, figuriamoci se non possono fare mercato a distanza...permo restando che al mercato ci lavorano da mesi, non ci lavorano qualche settimana ad agosto e basta.



Non scherziamo. Uno come lui le vacanze le può fare in qualsiasi periodo dell'anno, non certo fra la fine del campionato e il raduno, che è bene ricordare è fra 2 settimane: questo è il momento clou nel quale è necessario portare avanti per concludere le trattative principali. 
Ora io non so cosa stia facendo Maldini ad Ibiza, può essere che abbia davvero fissato un paio di incontri e in quel caso godersi la spiaggia un paio di giorni ci sta pure, ma se è andato davvero in vacanza con la scusa del mercato, per me è grave.


----------



## sette (9 Agosto 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSport in edicola oggi, 9 agosto, Paolo Maldini è a Ibiza. Si parla di contatti con alcuni giocatori della Liga, già valutati nei mesi precedenti.
> 
> Intanto continua il pressing del Milan su Aurier. Ci sono stati nuovi contatti nel fine settimana.



sarebbe bello già parlare di ufficialità per qualche bel nome, anche se il mercato apre a settembre


----------



## Zenos (9 Agosto 2020)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Non scherziamo. Uno come lui le vacanze le può fare in qualsiasi periodo dell'anno, non certo fra la fine del campionato e il raduno, che è bene ricordare è fra 2 settimane: questo è il momento clou nel quale è necessario portare avanti per concludere le trattative principali.
> Ora io non so cosa stia facendo Maldini ad Ibiza, può essere che abbia davvero fissato un paio di incontri e in quel caso godersi la spiaggia un paio di giorni ci sta pure, ma se è andato davvero in vacanza con la scusa del mercato, per me è grave.



Perfetto. A 2 settimane dal raduno dovrebbe stare a Casa Milan a ricevere procuratori e pronto a prendere un volo per chiudere trattative altro che vacanze. Forse non gli è ancora ben chiaro il ruolo.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (9 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Infatti pessimo il mercato dell’anno scorso... Rebic, Theo, Leao, Bennacer... tutti cessi immondi, come stiamo vedendo.
> 
> Un fallimento totale! #Maldiniout


----------



## Djerry (9 Agosto 2020)

_Ma stiamo tranquilli, aspettiamo l'ultima settimana. B-i-s-o-g-n-a s-t-a-r-e c-a-l-m-i. Ormai dopo 26 anni di Milan credo di aver imparato come si fa il mercato. Il mercato si fa negli ultimi 7 giorni, è inutile agitarsi prima._

La differenza di base sembra essere che quello, incompetente, stava a Forte dei Marmi con Preziosi a taroccare qualche plusvalenza. Ed in effetti non arrivava niente prima degli ultimi 5 giorni di mercato, tipo il miglior playmaker d'Europa De Jong.

Questo, per quanto ne sappiamo dall'anno scorso, sta a Ibiza a guardare negli occhi i giocatori su cui punta, che porta ben prima degli ultimi giorni a Casa Milan.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Infatti pessimo il mercato dell’anno scorso... Rebic, Theo, Leao, Bennacer... tutti cessi immondi, come stiamo vedendo.
> 
> Un fallimento totale! #Maldiniout



Allucinante. Maldini ha fatto il miglior mercato dal 2010 e viene criticato. Il solo Theo surclassa le decine di seghe immonde ammirate nei mercati scorsi. Il ritorno di Ibra. E dimentichi gli autentici capolavori: cessioni di Piatek e Suso guadagnandoci pure. Roba da fargli una statua. 

Il tutto con un AD che gli fa la guerra è che non vede l’ora di buttarlo fuori.


L’unico vero errore è stato Giampaolo. E questo gli è sempre stato rimproverato. Perché chi è onesto vede gli errori e non fa come i Gazziders che giustificano tutto quello che fa il vampiro sudafricano.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Agosto 2020)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Allucinante. Maldini ha fatto il miglior mercato dal 2010 e viene criticato. Il solo Theo surclassa le decine di seghe immonde ammirate nei mercati scorsi. Il ritorno di Ibra. E dimentichi gli autentici capolavori: cessioni di Piatek e Suso guadagnandoci pure. Roba da fargli una statua.
> 
> Il tutto con un AD che gli fa la guerra è che non vede l’ora di buttarlo fuori.
> 
> ...



Appunto. Io ero a San Siro quel giorno quando venne vergognosamente fischiato da un manipolo di inqualificabili, ma comincio a pensare che da casa l’abbiano fischiato molti di più, a questo punto. Pazzesco.

Hai fatto bene anche a ricordare lo smaltimento delle scorie radioattive, cedendo uno spagnolo con la pubalgia che non farebbe ormai la differenza neanche in B e Piatek che beh... è Piatek, not much else to say. Tutto questo guadagnandoci. Come abbia fatto non si sa.


----------



## Gas (10 Agosto 2020)

Io non riesco a capire come si possa essere così prevenuti verso Maldini che ha una intera carriera che ne dimostra l'assoluta professionalità, serietà, lealtà e dedizione.
Inizio a pensare che le persone che vedono sempre il marcio negli altri è perchè sotto sotto sono loro ad essere così, perchè loro probabilmente fossero nella posizione di Paolo si farebbero le vacanze facendo finta di fare mercato,


----------



## Rikyg83 (10 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> _Ma stiamo tranquilli, aspettiamo l'ultima settimana. B-i-s-o-g-n-a s-t-a-r-e c-a-l-m-i. Ormai dopo 26 anni di Milan credo di aver imparato come si fa il mercato. Il mercato si fa negli ultimi 7 giorni, è inutile agitarsi prima._
> 
> La differenza di base sembra essere che quello, incompetente, stava a Forte dei Marmi con Preziosi a taroccare qualche plusvalenza. Ed in effetti non arrivava niente prima degli ultimi 5 giorni di mercato, tipo il miglior playmaker d'Europa De Jong.
> 
> Questo, per quanto ne sappiamo dall'anno scorso, sta a Ibiza a guardare negli occhi i giocatori su cui punta, che porta ben prima degli ultimi giorni a Casa Milan.



Peraltro quest'anno è anomalo, ci sono squadre ancora impegnate a chiudere la stagione.
Le priorità sono rinnovo ad Ibra, cedere Rodriguez e Calabria, iniziare a sistemare qualche giovane.
A proposito di giovani, la discussione è stata chiusa, ma concordo al 150% con la tua analisi tecnica su Plizzari. Al di là delle uscite aeree, il vero problema di Plizzari sono le respinte, specie sui traversoni...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (10 Agosto 2020)

l' ultima volta da Ibiza ha portato a casa Theo, speriamo sia di buon auspicio. Ibiza is the new Giannino


----------



## Garrincha (10 Agosto 2020)

kipstar ha scritto:


> non vuol dire nulla ma la cronaca dice che i gobbi prendono artur dal barca....i cugini achimi dal bvb...il napoli 50 per osimen...e noi al momento calulu a zero ........e stiamo aspettando per alcuni rinnovi importanti....
> mi ripeto.....non vuol dire nulla però per il tifoso che smania per questo tipo di cose ..... un po' ci si pensa.....e posso anche capirli....



Il mercato apre il 1 settembre e si chiude ad ottobre, squadre da cui attingere stanno ancora giocando, dato che il Milan non ha la forza economica di andare e posare 50 milioni portandosi via il giocatore bisogna aspettare che le altre squadre inizino i ritiri e valutino chi può essere ceduto mettendolo sul mercato


----------



## Milanforever26 (10 Agosto 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> C era anche un Certo Zvone non dimentichiamo...



Zvone ha passato metà del tempo a trattare Modric e ha chiuso il discorso su Rebic..

Non sottovalutiamo il ruolo di Massara che secondo me viene snobbato ma invece fa un lavoro importante segnalando i profili da trattare..si sta rivelando un DS interessante


----------



## Lineker10 (10 Agosto 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> _Ma stiamo tranquilli, aspettiamo l'ultima settimana. B-i-s-o-g-n-a s-t-a-r-e c-a-l-m-i. Ormai dopo 26 anni di Milan credo di aver imparato come si fa il mercato. Il mercato si fa negli ultimi 7 giorni, è inutile agitarsi prima._
> 
> La differenza di base sembra essere che quello, incompetente, stava a Forte dei Marmi con Preziosi a taroccare qualche plusvalenza. Ed in effetti non arrivava niente prima degli ultimi 5 giorni di mercato, tipo il miglior playmaker d'Europa De Jong.
> 
> Questo, per quanto ne sappiamo dall'anno scorso, sta a Ibiza a guardare negli occhi i giocatori su cui punta, che porta ben prima degli ultimi giorni a Casa Milan.



Lo stile di Maldini, finora, è stato diverso. Negli ultimi giorni di mercato ha concluso qualche operazione, però solitamente si e mosso sugli obiettivi con largo anticipo, se non addirittura nei primissimi giorni di mercato. 

Io mi aspetto che ci muoveremo con decisione su pochi profili, lasciando poi alla fine qualche colpo in base alle cessioni. 

Nel dettaglio, penso che il mediano e la mezzapunta tenteremo di prenderle subito, prima del preliminare di EL.

Anche se proprio la presenza dei preliminari di EL obbliga a ponderare bene. I gironi pesano circa 12-15 milioni, non proprio spiccioli, fino a quando non siamo qualificati non possiamo farci affidamento né allargare inutilmente la rosa.

In generale ho accettato la filosofia scelta, pur non condividendola, e mi fido assolutamente di Maldini.


----------

